# Mud Muckers Labor Day Weekend.....Lotsa Pics!



## Ole Nasty

*EDIT*VIDEO IS UP*

My first ride on the OL2s. They're all business, I broke my left front axle in the first 10 minutes of riding and spent the rest of the weekend in 2 wheel drive. The Ol2s handled that just fine, lol. My fan quit working too so my bike kept getting hot which just meant more stops for beverages. I haven't tried to troubleshoot it yet though. We had a great weekend and rode with a bunch of great new people.


All loaded up and ready to rock.

























































































































































Always check your lugnuts, lol.

















































Did I mention, ALWAYS CHECK YOUR LUGNUTS!, same bike, same tire different spot. His lugnuts were actually tight, the spacer was a piece of junk, the lugnuts pulled right through the aluminum.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Only a few pics of the night riding




















































































































































































































































































































Despite the Grizz's carnage we had a blast! I should have some videos up later.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Hey that's me!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Ha! You helped me get my Grizzly across the deep water when the wooden bridge was out. Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Sweet, yea I remember you, glad to help man! Looks like you guys had a blast too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty

We'll have to meet up and go riding sometime. I see you're from south Georgia, how close to Jacksonville are you?


----------



## mcpyro3

A few pics of me and no substitute for a brute at concrete bridge


----------



## mcpyro3

have a few more on facebook matthew.clark.50951..........was def a great time even though we left a lil early sun still got like 12hrs of ride time and were only there like 20hrs total we need to all plan a trip back to MM again


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Ole Nasty said:


> We'll have to meet up and go riding sometime. I see you're from south Georgia, how close to Jacksonville are you?


I am about an hour and half from jax. Definitely should get together sometime.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmelton005

looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## Big D

Looks like a great time.


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome pics


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

Hey ole nasty, I was camping right across from you. I seem to run into everyone but never met anyone. Maybe next trip I will meet everyone. 

The polaris water ballot was pretty funny. 
One question Did anyone else run the entire Mary's stand trail? I think it was the most brutal trail out there at 2am.


----------



## mcpyro3

i heard the powerlines were pretty good but never made it...we got down sos trail and one of the brutes messed up so turned around


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

We ran all the trails on that end and never found the powerlines. hmmmm maybe next time.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Well I must say it was one of the best rides I have ever been on. I can tell you this it was a 4hr drive for me but I will do it again tomorrow. I didn't get to meet up with anyone beside Jrpro130 and his crew (which are awesome people) and we did a lot of riding. The further we rode the more we fell in love with the place. Jrpro130 took abunch of pics and vids. I am sure he will post as soon as its together.

As of right now I have no intentions on going to any other parks againg besides this one. MM is going to be my place to ride, this place is that is awesome. Sorry i didn't get to meet up with anyone else just could't stop riding. Maybe next time.


----------



## jrpro130

We had a blast! Good riding with you guys! I am going through the pics and video now. The place is crazy good. Can't say enough good about it


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## redneckrancher420

great pics. poor honda though lol. thats why im still scetchy on deciding to run spacers or not.


----------



## Ole Nasty

NSFW!!!! for language. I just like the music, I don't live the lyrics.

_If it werent for hearing the big daddy of all curse words in the first 30 seconds, I'd have left it up  Please change the music and repost- Admin_

Sorry about that. https://ww.youtube.com/watch?v=OeiNJ2su4EA Just add a "w" to the address, it has very very naughty words in it. You have been warned.


----------



## jrpro130

Heres my pics, I wasn't impressed by the OL2's, same ish as my OG laws except heavier. I didn't make it through anything I couldn't with the OG and infact I think they clog up faster. Still none-the less they are great tires. Just not the hype of they are obsolete. I still like OG 29.5 the best!

We had a blast at mud muckers...the place in incredible.

























































































































































saving it!




















































































Now this was the best part, the mud track. The one by the wash (for those at MM), but for those not, it's basically just a loop track that is NASTY mud. We tore it up!


Clean...












going in
















































*







*






















dirty...










and cleaning










it was so nasty, my floorboards were just caked with mud! the pics do not do a justice at all











then we were playing in the water track a little, by the entrance


----------



## Polaris425

nice pics! some good scenery  in there too.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Addicted2Nitro said:


> Hey ole nasty, I was camping right across from you. I seem to run into everyone but never met anyone. Maybe next trip I will meet everyone.
> 
> The polaris water ballot was pretty funny.
> One question Did anyone else run the entire Mary's stand trail? I think it was the most brutal trail out there at 2am.


That's funny, I guess I should have introduced my self. We'll get together next time. I'm new to this forum so I don't recognize all the 4 wheelers from here.



Addicted2Nitro said:


> We ran all the trails on that end and never found the powerlines. hmmmm maybe next time.


I've been to MM maybe 5 times and still haven't ever found the powerlines.



redneckrancher420 said:


> great pics. poor honda though lol. thats why im still scetchy on deciding to run spacers or not.


It's really his fault. He used the Honda lug nuts to mount the spacers instead of the lug nuts that came with the spacers. They were shaped different and wore the holes out. But on my bike, I have 2" spacers and the lug nuts are always working themselves loose.



jrpro130 said:


> Heres my pics, I wasn't impressed by the OL2's, same ish as my OG laws except heavier. I didn't make it through anything I couldn't with the OG and infact I think they clog up faster. Still none-the less they are great tires. Just not the hype of they are obsolete. I still like OG 29.5 the best!
> 
> We had a blast at mud muckers...the place in incredible.


I'm impressed by the OL2s but they are HEAVY! I can feel my 700 not liking them so much. Oh, I can only see about half your pics.


Polaris425 said:


> nice pics! some good scenery  in there too.


:agreed:The "scenery" is always nice this time year.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Looks like y'all had a blast, I know we sure did only carnage we have was every Yamaha broke something, trailer tire got a sidewall puncture, and sunk 2 grizzly and a canam and the canam was lifted 6in, broke a tire off the 420 within 5 min of riding, and well the rest is history.......had a blast and makes me not want to go back to ryc


----------



## popokawidave

We tried that Marys stand trail. That was no good. 3 or 4 bikes yes, 8 and 2 of them straight axles no. Too much other area to ride than get buried back there.


----------



## speedman

**** i wish could have made it, looks like a way bigger park then any of the others. and what i really like that its full of water. like in all the pics its flooded ryc wasnt that flooded last time. how can i see that video still lol


----------



## jrpro130

Are all my pics working now? Photobucket was acting up. I'm working on video now. 

Had a blow out on the way home but other than that we are fine. No damage. Rode really hard too

Can am is up for sale. I still am a brute guy at heart. Not impressed by the 1000 and low ground clearance mainly. I was having trouble all weekend making it through stuff I feel like my brute would have walked through. I get hung up a lot. I spent all weekend getting stuck lmao. Still fun though. Just not into the can am hype. It did make it a lot easier in the nasty. Just has that raw power

I like wrenching on my own stuff and can am isn't about that. It's all dealer this and that. I gotta get back on a Kawi. IMO can am is great and they produce great bikes just not my style! If it doesn't sell I'll be just fine but I'd love another Kawi. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

lift it!!!! haha but i feel you man the brute with a 2" lift and 29.5 goes every where you want it to go pretty much. i like the gade a lot i still want one but id lift it for sure.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Dang Ricky that was quick. I knew you would miss the Brute....lol.
great job on the pics.:rockn:

Brandon, If or when you ride this place you'll not want to go back to any place.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Yea I think a 4'' lift on the Gade and it would do work a lot better. I'll stick with my Brute Fo Life....lol


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I just like brutes too much, I just can't get used to the gade. Like I said, I'll love it in a few more rides, I'm just being stubborn and I don't like change but the whole ground clearance thing absolutely kills me. Every time I got stuck it was high center


----------



## Polaris425

jrpro130 said:


> Are all my pics working now?


a few are still missing when I look at page 1


----------



## speedman

wait till im done paying the brute only like 3 more months ill take it off your hands and on top of that if you ever want to use it you can take it!!!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Yea gotcha... it will take some time getting use to a completely diffrent set up.


----------



## speedman

just saw all your pics ricky on fb, looks like an awesome park. looks better than ryc, and worth the hall up there.


----------



## Ole Nasty

speedman said:


> **** i wish could have made it, looks like a way bigger park then any of the others. and what i really like that its full of water. like in all the pics its flooded ryc wasnt that flooded last time. how can i see that video still lol


It's not always full of water, but it is always muddy. Sometimes the main dirt roads are so dusty its just about unbearable. To watch the video just click on the link and you'll get a non working page just add a w to the address and it will work. Or just click the link in my sig and it will take you to my youtube channel.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

popokawidave said:


> We tried that Marys stand trail. That was no good. 3 or 4 bikes yes, 8 and 2 of them straight axles no. Too much other area to ride than get buried back there.



Did you have several sxs with you? 
There was a group following us in there sat night and I guess they turned around. Yeah the trails are tight I had to go straight through the main trails because I couldn;t fit in the small side trails. We had a prairie 360 following us and he got stuck only twice luckily. But it took several hours to get through real tight technical trail.


----------



## speedman

Ole Nasty said:


> It's not always full of water, but it is always muddy. Sometimes the main dirt roads are so dusty its just about unbearable. To watch the video just click on the link and you'll get a non working page just add a w to the address and it will work. Or just click the link in my sig and it will take you to my youtube channel.


 


figured it out thanks, and as long as theres mud i guess my brute could go out there and not heat up the boots that bad. i like does deep water trails though, is there a lot of those?


----------



## CumminsPower24

Addicted2Nitro said:


> Did you have several sxs with you?
> There was a group following us in there sat night and I guess they turned around. Yeah the trails are tight I had to go straight through the main trails because I couldn;t fit in the small side trails. We had a prairie 360 following us and he got stuck only twice luckily. But it took several hours to get through real tight technical trail.


I was with popokawidave and no we only had one SxS and it had left before we tried out Marys Stand.


----------



## Ole Nasty

speedman said:


> figured it out thanks, and as long as theres mud i guess my brute could go out there and not heat up the boots that bad. i like does deep water trails though, is there a lot of those?


This time that's just about all you could find due to all the rain the region has been getting. There usually is enough water to cool you down though. My fan has quit working the last two times I've been there so my bike would run hot and it usually is never a problem finding somewhere to cool it off.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

Here is a few pics, My wife got me a BA camera for my birthday today and I was afraid to take it with me all over that place.
Mud Muckersw Labor day 2012 pictures by customized96s10 - Photobucket


----------



## speedman

nice pics!! ricky hurry up with the video haha


----------



## JPs300

Photobucket is all kinds of screwing up today. 

Looks like a good time for sure, we will be making a haul up there sometime soon. 


tonka - boxslinger sunk the outty?????? ruh-roh


----------



## lilbigtonka

Let's just say it was thirsty


----------



## jrpro130

speedman said:


> figured it out thanks, and as long as theres mud i guess my brute could go out there and not heat up the boots that bad. i like does deep water trails though, is there a lot of those?


there isn't a whole lot of deep water except the concrete bridge, and hate to say it but you are gonna have a tight squeeze in some of the trails! I don't know if you are wider than a sxs but ricardo made it!


----------



## FL.cowboy

I was there the one bridge with the white poles marking it gave out part way when my buddies brute was crossing and fell off the bridge and was upside down under the bridge in about 5 feet of water


----------



## speedman

i think im 55" wide i got to measure again


----------



## Ole Nasty

FL.cowboy said:


> I was there the one bridge with the white poles marking it gave out part way when my buddies brute was crossing and fell off the bridge and was upside down under the bridge in about 5 feet of water


Wait, I thought the guy's bike got trapped under the Concrete Bridge not the smaller wooden bridge, which was in pretty poor shape by saturday afternoon. I wasn't there just heard about it


----------



## jrpro130

Yea it was the concrete bridge a bike was stuck under. IDK about the wooden bridge but we were there when they pulled the bike out from under the concrete bridge


----------



## jrpro130

Video, Part 1






Part 2


----------



## Offroadin89

that place was a blast! cant wait to go back! but with all the roots in the trails im suprised none of us broke..all in all was a great time!


----------



## jrpro130

come on it's nothin brutis can't handle!


----------



## Offroadin89

good ole brutis :agreed:


----------



## speedman

nice freaking videos man that place looks good, look like i can get around for sure i want to try it out.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Nice vids jrpro. Are you using a helmet cam or a head strap?


----------



## jrpro130

Neither. Hat cam. Check it out it's the best man. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

http://www.hatcams.com/

It looks stupid as all heck but best video I've ever seen taken. Better than the strap or mounting to bike. I can actually see everything thats goin on in the video with the hat cam


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

I see why im getting high centered all the time also. I have 13.5" groud clearance. My shocks are at stock setting. Guess I'll crank them up and see how it is. I'm used to 16-17" lmao! My Honda 500 has more gc up front than the ham!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Ole Nasty

jrpro130 said:


> Hat Camera | Hatcams


This is bad *** man. I've been looking for something like this for a minute now. I never wear a helmet so the helmet cam was out. Are you using a gopro?


----------



## jrpro130

Yes sir hd hero2. Love that thing except battery life. When it dies out there you are still toting a camera on your head. Only lasts 3hrs!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Ole Nasty

I really got to get me a gopro. I made a cheap mount on the front of my bumper to hold my waterproof g-shock camera, but the sound quality makes the footage just about unusable because it picks up every vibration from the bike.
(not mud muckers, just showing my camera mount)


----------



## JPs300

jrpro130 said:


> I see why im getting high centered all the time also. I have 13.5" groud clearance. My shocks are at stock setting. Guess I'll crank them up and see how it is. I'm used to 16-17" lmao! My Honda 500 has more gc up front than the ham!
> 
> 
> Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


 
I was thinking, does he even have any sort of lift on it yet? 


Nice vids, we're definitely gonna hit that place up ASAP.


----------



## jrpro130

I don't. Just stock suspension and the ol2. I haven't seen anyone lift the gen 2 more than 1" and not have axle problems. 

The Rene it is worse too. Different trailing arm. 

I just kept on getting hung up everywhere!!! Not exactly fun. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

4" Catvos............Then you'll be in love with the entire bike instead of mostly just the power.


----------



## speedman

thats what im saying or a jp customs lift haha!!


----------



## jrpro130

Naw it's $3295! Forget that!!! I am trying to sell it and get a Kawi again. I just have that wierd love for brutes


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

speedman said:


> thats what im saying or a jp customs lift haha!!


I could hook it up, but the axles are a big portion of the lift cost from 'vos & others.


----------



## speedman

jrpro130 said:


> Naw it's $3295! Forget that!!! I am trying to sell it and get a Kawi again. I just have that wierd love for brutes
> 
> 
> Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


 

puss lol ill trade you haha but a 12 brute would be bad to the bone


----------



## CumminsPower24

WOW thats a lotta coin to drop on a lift kit. if your serious i would deff hook up with JP that dude is talanted.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea for sure still expensive as hell with the axles!!! Just axles alone! 

It's for sale so we will see what happens. If all else fails I'll keep it and do exhaust and clutch and ride it out. It's a fun bike I just don't like the ground clearance deal. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

You can do all four Cobra axles for around $1k, we have one of his axles in use now so time will tell how it lasts. Just from inspecting it & this past weekends abuse I think it's gonna be a good piece, especially for the $.


----------



## talleyman01

anyone going to pumpkin run up in new symrna end of oct?


----------

